# for your amusement....



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 1, 2006)

time for some updating!

spencer, i used your title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hope you dont mind! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











pre-made quads





reds & violets





oranges and yellows





greens (how pathetic! haha)





black/grey/white





blues


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jul 1, 2006)

I see a MAC junkie in the making! So proud ( sheds a tear!)
Great start to your collection!


----------



## sallyh88 (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow! I wish I had that much nice makeup when I was 15...  I think I was wearing Covergirl! Lucky girl! and nice traincase too!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 2, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 2, 2006)

that's a lovely traincase and collection


----------



## geeko (Jul 2, 2006)

nice stash! For a 15 yr old you sure have A LOT of cosmetics. When i was 15 i only had one drugstore brand eye palettte and only one powder...which is very very pathetic

nice traincase there. Over here in SG, i have a hard time looking for a traincase which is sold at a reasonable price. U have a doting mum.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 10, 2006)

thanks ladies


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 12, 2006)

Great Collection!!!!!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 13, 2006)

Wow! I love your black traincase! Imma steal it from you Just Kidding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your collections!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 13, 2006)

What a great collection you have! ...and WOW! I gotta love them postcards!


----------



## sincola (Aug 13, 2006)

Great collection!


----------



## User34 (Aug 13, 2006)

wow.. for 15 this is pretty damn good!
I remember when I was 15 the most make-up I used was some ghetto 99 cent lip gloss with toast of NY lip liner ( from revlon..which i had to five finger discount),, hah!


----------



## Cruzpop (Aug 14, 2006)

Haha. Cool. I keep all of my M.A.C bags too.


----------



## n_c (Aug 14, 2006)

Great start!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 15, 2006)

W 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 W!​


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Aug 15, 2006)

thats a huge collection. man I wish I had that when I was 15. I guess wet and wild and covergirl don't do it anymore.lol!


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 19, 2006)

oh, man, i LOVE my Mary Kay roll-up bag. when i'm packing my suitcase, i can pack each little bag in a different place and then slap them all back together when i get to my destination. it's rad. *much* easier to travel with than any other makeup case i've had.

also, damn. i really do have to get me some Humid. i just want it more and more every time someone posts about it.

nice collection


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 20, 2006)

HAHAH you got a foot shot next to your traincase!!! i love your e/s collection <3


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

I totally dig that first traincase!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Dec 30, 2006)

huge update!


----------

